# A Signature of my 2 Cats???



## caleb&sophie (Oct 23, 2005)

If anyone has the time or desire to create a signature for me of my 2 cats I would love you forever (or not if that scares you away  ).

Here's my favorite picture of them:











It's a little grainy because I don't have a digital camera, I take the pictures as still images from my camcorder. Thanks a bunch to anyone who tries!!!


----------



## cagnes (Apr 16, 2005)

I decided to give it a try. :wink:


----------



## caleb&sophie (Oct 23, 2005)

I LOVE it! Thank you sooooo much!

It amazes me the amount of talent I see in this forum! I was tinkering around with my photoshop pro program and I couldn't figure anything out!


----------



## Tabassco (Jun 19, 2005)

Daaang cagnes, you never fail to surprise me with your talent


----------



## cagnes (Apr 16, 2005)

Thanks tabassco, I love your work... I think it pretty awesome!



You're very welcome caleb&sophie! That has be one of the sweetest photos that I've ever seen, it's ashame that the quality isn't so good. It is a beautiful pic of 2 gorgeous kitties though! 
:heart


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Wow, what an adorable photo and beautiful sig!! :heart Good stuff. :wink:


----------

